# Vape Crate (Loot Crate)



## PsiSan (12/7/16)

Was wondering if some of the vendors wont be interested to build a box random goodies, on a monthly subscription basis. I for one would not mind spending some money for random juice samples (or even a bottle), maybe adding things like different wire or some merch. 

There would be complications like not all use wire/cotton or people having flavor profiles. But there are easy solutions to this. Like a quick questionnaire on sign up. They do it in other countries, why not here?

This can also be a wonderful platform to promote local juices, brands, etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 3


----------



## PsiSan (12/7/16)

Some market research. (So we can speed up the process for potential entrepreneurs) 

1)What do you guys think would be a reasonable price? It would obliviously have to include packaging and shipping

2)What would you expect to receive, for the above mentioned price?

3)What type of "extras" would be nice. (Stickers, stencils, etc)

Add extra info here


----------



## Ediskrad (12/7/16)

BRILLIANT IDEA!


----------



## dewald.kotze (12/7/16)

i'm also quite interested in this.


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (12/7/16)

I'd buy these!


----------



## Boktiet (12/7/16)

I also think it's a grand idea.


----------



## PsiSan (12/7/16)

I would be willing to spend around R300-R350 a month, maybe 3-4 samples of juice (10ml or so). Maybe adding some stickers of brands or vape-ing in general, maybe a silicone ring? They can do themes like sweet and sour or breakfast (which will be coffee and cereal flavors). Also things like vouchers and/or promotions would be cool. 

The problem for a lot of us is actually sampling juice, we cant always buy 30ml for R150+ and expect to have awesome sauce for the coils. I myself have bought 2-3 flavors that I ended up giving away as it was just not my cup of tea. (Pun intended).

Personally I would not care so much for how to packaging looks, as long as it has information and where to get the products. Would also not expect all this in one box, but mixing and matching would be cool.


----------



## Viracocha (15/7/16)

Great idea, I would also pay the R300-R350 if they could meet more or less the above. The "theme" idea is spot-on, different tobaccos come to mind for me, I so much wanna try the cuban, Virginia and all the other all sorts, but also don't wanna waist. The vendors can also ask us to vote on new sample flavours, and do some market research in the same time. DIY kids could also be made up with PG, VG and a concentrate or 2, add nicotine for extra R? and so forth..
Vendors could also put a range out for a bucketlist, you choose your items to a certain amount and they give you % discount on purchases above prescribed Rand value.


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/7/16)

Now that is a winning idea right there

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Vape Starter (15/7/16)

Hi

I think what would work is having packages with different price options
example a six month silver, bronze and gold subscription for example
Bronze- 3 bottles - 10ml e juice for R150 a month for six month, R150 paid per month
Silver - 6 bottles - 10ml e juice for R350+ a month for six month, R350+ paid per month
Gold - 9-12 bottles - R450 - R700 a month for six months, R450 - R700 paid per month

I think the above will cater for all vapers needs and finances. I don't think sticker and accessories make a difference because at the end of the day every vaper wants opportunity to taste good juice.
obviously promotions or vouchers from the relevant e juice producers will be welcomed.


----------



## Roodt (15/7/16)

Some market research. (So we can speed up the process for potential entrepreneurs)

1)What do you guys think would be a reasonable price? It would obliviously have to include packaging and shipping

R500 would be a fair price

2)What would you expect to receive, for the above mentioned price?

Maybe a juice sample or three.
Discount vouchers
A new tank or mod (very tongue in cheek)

3)What type of "extras" would be nice. (Stickers, stencils, etc)

Add extra info here


----------



## Pinksunshine (15/7/16)

I have been working with this idea for a week or two now lol.

Busy costing packaging, delivery etc.

Is to be a juice sampling box, with some accessories, diy items etc.


----------



## SAVaper (15/7/16)

I like the idea but shipping etc may make this a problem. For me even paying R50 for 10ml is a waste if I don't like the flavour.

What about more regular tasting events like a cheese and wine thing. I would be more than willing to buy a ticket to go to an event where I can sample 15 to 20 different flavours. Not take home 15 bottles, but get the opportunity to sample and then buy what I like.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (15/7/16)

SAVaper said:


> I like the idea but shipping etc may make this a problem. For me even paying R50 for 10ml is a waste if I don't like the flavour.
> 
> What about more regular tasting events like a cheese and wine thing. I would be more than willing to buy a ticket to go to an event where I can sample 15 to 20 different flavours. Not take home 15 bottles, but get the opportunity to sample and then buy what I like.




This is a good idea for vendors. 

Many of the bigger established vendors do juice launches for new juice lines that they stock. They allow people to come in and taste the juice, usually with some form of event and competition

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/7/16)

Have moved this thread to the "Who has stock" subforum so vendors can let us know if they have any such offerings in the making


----------



## PsiSan (17/7/16)

Ah thanks @Silver 

@SAVaper, I understand that, but to actually spend the petrol money to travel etc is a mission for us not so fortunate that stay within 200km from vendors. Even some of the shops I have visited don't always have samples of all the juices in their inventory. So I am obviously hesitant to buy them, and thus I could of missed out on my new ADV or dodged a bullet. The idea to introduce themes would be great so you can always try new things. So if you didn't like it then its not like you wasted a whole bottle. There is obviously ways around the likes and dislikes for vape crate buyers 

@Pinksunshine lemme know if I can help with something

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (18/7/16)

PsiSan said:


> Ah thanks @Silver
> 
> @SAVaper, I understand that, but to actually spend the petrol money to travel etc is a mission for us not so fortunate that stay within 200km from vendors. Even some of the shops I have visited don't always have samples of all the juices in their inventory. So I am obviously hesitant to buy them, and thus I could of missed out on my new ADV or dodged a bullet. The idea to introduce themes would be great so you can always try new things. So if you didn't like it then its not like you wasted a whole bottle. There is obviously ways around the likes and dislikes for vape crate buyers
> 
> @Pinksunshine lemme know if I can help with something



I suppose you are right. Distance could be an issue. Lets hope some of the vendors can come up with something.


----------



## Pinksunshine (18/7/16)

PsiSan said:


> Ah thanks @Silver
> 
> @SAVaper, I understand that, but to actually spend the petrol money to travel etc is a mission for us not so fortunate that stay within 200km from vendors. Even some of the shops I have visited don't always have samples of all the juices in their inventory. So I am obviously hesitant to buy them, and thus I could of missed out on my new ADV or dodged a bullet. The idea to introduce themes would be great so you can always try new things. So if you didn't like it then its not like you wasted a whole bottle. There is obviously ways around the likes and dislikes for vape crate buyers
> 
> @Pinksunshine lemme know if I can help with something


Thank you @PsiSan 
I definitely will do


----------



## Pixstar (19/7/16)

Basically a Zamplebox with goodies thrown in...The success of Zamplebox stems from the heavily discounted juices from juice makers to promote their stuff. Zamplebox in turn passes this saving on (after adding a profit, obviously). Can this be done in SA?


----------



## Pinksunshine (19/7/16)

Definitely can be done 
In process at the moment. ..


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (19/7/16)

I could definitely shell out R3-400 p/m as an ongoing subscription for a crate. 

Perhaps a 6 month/1 year subscription?


----------

